

Ask HN: What are the greatest modern space-opera style sci-fi books? - andrewstuart

I&#x27;m interested in stuff written in the past twenty years where the setting is in space or other worlds.<p>My favorite is probably Excession, which also has an outstandingly good audio book.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Excession
======
cjslep
I randomly picked up Peter F. Hamilton's Pandora's Star and Judas Unchained
when they were first published in the mid 2000's, and was pleasantly
entertained. I was a very upset teenager when I got to the end of Pandora's
Star and Judas Unchained hadn't been published yet.

It is not "hard" sci-fi in the classic sense, but has larger-than-life
characters, mysteries, politics, criminals, and a good sense of humor.

The tone between those two books is different, but enjoyable.

------
detaro
As you are probably aware, there are more works of Banks to read, both in and
outside the Culture universe, and my favorites are somewhere in there, I can't
pin it down to one exactly.

